# JetBrains Idea - GWT Super Dev Mode kann nicht aktiviert werden



## littleMe (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich nutze Idea als IDE, hier habe ich ein Webprojekt in das GWT eingebunden werden soll. Damit es im Firefox angezeigt werden kann muss es im Super Dev Mode entwickelt werden da keine Plugins mehr entwickelt werden. Dieser Modus wird normalerweise in den Project Settings aktiviert, auf anderen Rechnern funktioniert dies auch.
Leider ist es mir auf meinen HomePC nicht möglich diesen Modus zu aktivieren - obwohl die Version (14.1) es eigentlich unterstützen sollte fehlt in den GWT Settings die Checkbox zum aktivieren.
 Welche Ursache könnte dies haben ?


----------

